# Natty Peanut Butter, Rice, Egg Beaters



## Bench_It!! (Jan 18, 2001)

The only natty peanut butter I could find was Smuckers. It contains non-hrydranated (sp) oils and had a thick layer of oil floating on top. Is this one of the nattys that people say is good for you? Or did I get caught with a gimmick? 

Why does everyone say brown rice over normal white rice? My white rice doesn't have any fats.

Anyone use egg beaters rather than real eggs? I eat a container of it each morning for breakfast it contains no cholesterol, fat and has 24g of protein and 4 g of carbs.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2001)

I don't eat peanut butter, so can't help you there! Have you looked at any health food stores?

White rice is stripped of many nutrients, that is why brown is better.  I still eat white rice!

I eat regular eggs, hardboiled, including the yolk. I've tried eggbeaters, but I like harboiled eggs.


----------



## Pump_Daddy (Jan 18, 2001)

The reason they say to eat long grain brown rice instead of white is because the brown rice has gone through less processing and has less chemicals than white.  I still eat the white myself as well.

------------------
Got Muscle?
Train hard, play fast, go strong.


----------



## RippedUp (Jan 19, 2001)

It's better to eat brown rice because it has a lower glycemic index than white rice, that's the same for brown bread, and brown pasta. It has more fibre, which keeps the sugar in the blood steadier.


----------



## Denny (Jan 20, 2001)

Hey guys,,,

For natural peanut butter, I use a brand called "Teddie".  It's 100% natural...onlyy peanuts and salt.  When youopen it, there will be a layer of oil at the top of the jar...this is normal because there are no chemiclas or preservatives.  Just stir it up and then refrigerate after opening.  It's the best that I have tasted and is reasonably priced...about 2.29 a jar.  I like the super chunky myself....feels like I am eating something.  It's available in most areas...I live in Rhode Island and have no problem finding it.  If you can't, ask your local grocer to stock it for ya.  They probably will if you are going to be buying it.


----------



## body dismorphia (Jan 20, 2001)

brown rice is better as it has lower GI, more fibre and vitamin and minerals in it than white. 
natty peanut butter probably has a layer of oil compared to normal peanut butter as it will not contain any emulsifiers which help keep the water and fat together and not seperate plus hyrogenated oils have a higher melting point and better properties food food prodcution than non-hydrogenated.


----------



## soccerstar 67 (Jan 21, 2001)

eat wild rice if you want i can give you the email to the guy that i get it from its good stuff 

------------------
a heathly body is a heathly mind


----------

